#   ( )

## 1963

.

                   .   .
    :

 

 

 

    -        -    ....

        ,  ,              -      ...

----------

AlexJ, Boris.., LY1SD, R3RW, R5ZX, R7MU, Serg007, UB3RBU, UT1LW, Vikos,  ,

----------

1963

----------


## 1963

.
   ,       ,   ,     ,    ...
      !

*  45 ():*

 !  :Smile:     :

----------

ua3lls

----------

LY1SD, R3RW, UB3RBU, 1963

----------


## 1963

! ....

PS:  ,     ,    .      . 
 ....

----------

1963

----------


## CHACK

.48   -250

----------

1963

----------

Llll, UT1LW, 1963

----------


## RX6CM

,    , "-2"   .       
11-      .    - ?
73!

----------

1963

----------

1963

----------


## ua3ahm

,       ,    ).      80 .

----------

1963,

----------


## 1963

.

     :

 

 ....

----------

> "-2"   .


 ,   2   ,       ""   .

----------

. http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp2/man_r311.djvu

----------

https://trcvr.ru/

----------


## UA6ASQ

=350    .                  .                         .          1  2            .        .                .     .        .

----------

1963

----------


## UA6ASQ

1968-1980       -350          .     -350       .

----------


## UA6ASQ

.

----------


## RX4HB

> .


,  .
     ... :Shocked:

----------

1963

----------


## 1963

> -670  http://www.38brrzk.ru/photo/nach-musey/
>   -    -    .






> -104  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1499243927
>   -


   ,  "".



> -312  https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/unknow...312_p_312.html
>   -


      312    311-...     .

----------


## 1963

> *1963*
>             .


  ...         ,         .  :!:

----------


## 1963

> . -350


  ,      ...          .

      -350:

   ,      ,     .                  124,  . 


        ". ." https://trcvr.ru/wp-content/uploads/...Circuit_RU.pdf

   : https://military.trcvr.ru/2015/08/14...--350-/

----------


## 1963

> .


?      ...       .

----------


## 1963

...          .               .

   .  I.  


   ,        .     .  ,   .

----------

UT1LW,

----------


## 1963

> -350


     ?      ""....


PS:  ""  :
 ,  1

----------


## 1963

.   -       1904 .
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content...-Kapitel-1.pdf

,     ,    1919  -  1920 ...
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content...9-Teil-2-1.pdf
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content...9-Teil-2-2.pdf
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content...19Teil-2-3.pdf
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content...9-Teil-2-4.pdf

----------

UT1LW

----------


## 1963

> 


,       ...

----------


## 1963

*Alex Goncharov*,
,    ...

----------

Alex Goncharov

----------


## UT1LW

,   . .

----------

1963

----------

long, Tolya, UT1LW, UT4UCM,

----------


## UT1LW

*1963*,  - .    ,  ,   . - ,    .   , , , , , ,   ... .

----------



----------

UT1LW

----------


## 1963

> ,  -      ?...


,     ,       .

*  25 ():*

    ""  -      33-39   .  . 
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content.../pdfjoiner.pdf

          .

----------

long, UT1LW, Vikos

----------


## UT1LW

> .


,    .      .. (   ).

----------


## R3RW

> 


        .
    "" ,   "",    "".
 "".

----------


## Alex Goncharov

> ,   . .





> ,  ,   . - ,    .   , , , , , ,   ... .


  ,     ,    -9,    ,     (,  )   ,     ?    ?   ?

----------


## IG_58

, ,   -        . , , ,      RCA        30  1935 .

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3...D%D0%B8%D0%BA)

----------

Alex Goncharov, Boris.., 1963

----------


## IG_58

> , (  )     1922  . .      ,   , 1933 ...


.     ,         ,   " ".    ,        1909.     :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_detector

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D1%80%D0%B8%D  1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%  B4%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BD  %D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%8D%  D1%84%D1%84%D0%B5%D0  %BA%D1%82


   (   )        :
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Braun

 1906       :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenleaf_Whittier_P  ickard


  Marconi Type 106   ()    1915  1920.:
https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/marconiusa_radio_rec  eiver_106d.html 



*  9 ():*

          :

----------

long, 1963

----------


## IG_58

*UT1LW*,   ?     .        ,  15-    ,      .  -  ,        .

----------

IG_58

----------


## UT1LW

*1963*,           .   - .     +    .  (?)     .

----------


## UT1LW

*LZ1AO*,           .

----------

1963

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## 1963

(   Telefunken, )      1933  1941 .
https://military.trcvr.ru/wp-content...19/08/Doc1.pdf

----------

UT1LW

----------

UT1LW

----------


## R3RW

> ...


   -2
http://oldradioxx.forum2x2.ru/t646-topic
     3.6    .    ,        .

----------

1963

----------


## RV3MP

> ,     .          220        50   . .


,   ...    ...
, ,  , ,   ...   ""... 1998-1990 ...
 .  .   ...   ...      ...   -  ...
-------------------------------
 ""    ...     - : " ...  /".
 ,   , 100/(20 ... ! :::: )
   , : " -  ".
,  ,      Q     ... :::: 
  Q    ....AA DE?
,     .
...  ...
 , ,   "7" ,   "300",* ͨ*  "... 
 .... 20-25 ...  20  ...     ...
 "  ",  ... 
!  , ,   ...
  "",    3  2 2....
!   ,  ...   . :::: 
...  ...  ...
   !!!
! !!!  ,    ! "  43"...  .
,   ...    ...  "QXX"   ? 
UZ0AWB(  ,   )... 
  !!!   ...  R0A...   !

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## 1963

> -2


   !      ...
 ,             ,       ... 




> -       .


        ,     ""   -      .             -        : , ,   ,     .        ,      ,  .       ...  :Smile: 
       ...

----------

UR4UBQ, 39

----------


## 1963

- :
   ,  1930 .
    ,  1941 .
      ,  1942 .
      Д,  1946 .

----------

IG_58, long, UT1LW

----------


## 1963

,   
        -,       .      , ,       ,        .

----------

ua3lls

----------

long, UT1LW

----------


## RA1AFS



----------

UT1LW,

----------

